# fancontrol with with IPMI?

## Cr0t

My Intel S5000PSL motherboard (S5000.86B.04.00.0066.101220061333) is very loud. lm-sensors/fancontrol is not able to control the fan speed. IPMI is able to read out the speed, but I do not know how to set rpm speed accordingly to temperature.

```
17:49:07^root@datastorm:~/Files/iasl > ipmiutil sensor -i 000d -v

ipmiutil ver 2.85

isensor: version 2.85

idx = 0xd

-- BMC version 0.55, IPMI version 2.0

_ID_ SDR_Type_xx ET Own Typ S_Num   Sens_Description   Hex & Interp Reading

000d SDR Full 01 01 20 m 04 snum 51 CPU 2 FAN        = 3d OK   2013.00 RPM

        Entity ID 29.3 (Fan), Capab: arm=man thr=write evts=state

        Volatile lo-noncr 396.00 lo-crit 330.00

        SdrThres lo-noncr 396.00 lo-crit 330.00

        nom 4455.00 nmax 8415.00 nmin 495.00 smax 8415.00 smin 0.00

ipmiutil sensor, completed successfully

17:51:42^root@datastorm:~/Files/iasl > ipmiutil sensor -i 000c -v

ipmiutil ver 2.85

isensor: version 2.85

idx = 0xc

-- BMC version 0.55, IPMI version 2.0

_ID_ SDR_Type_xx ET Own Typ S_Num   Sens_Description   Hex & Interp Reading

000c SDR Full 01 01 20 m 04 snum 50 CPU 1 FAN        = 3b OK   1947.00 RPM

        Entity ID 29.1 (Fan), Capab: arm=man thr=write evts=state

        Volatile lo-noncr 396.00 lo-crit 330.00

        SdrThres lo-noncr 396.00 lo-crit 330.00

        nom 4455.00 nmax 8415.00 nmin 495.00 smax 8415.00 smin 0.00

ipmiutil sensor, completed successfully

17:51:44^root@datastorm:~/Files/iasl >
```

The FAN speed is controlled via the SDR. The IPMI docs talk about 'snum', but I am not sure ... or if it is even possible to set the SDR through ipmi. (http://ipmiutil.sourceforge.net/docs/UserGuide)

has anyone ever done this?

----------

